# Sriracha



## Ohio State Sucks

I have searched high and low in Dubai and have not come across a grocer or market selling Sriracha. 

If you live in Dubai, please direct me where to by this wonderful sauce.


----------



## Bulls_96

Ohio State Sucks said:


> I have searched high and low in Dubai and have not come across a grocer or market selling Sriracha.
> 
> If you live in Dubai, please direct me where to by this wonderful sauce.


Rooster sauce isn't there! You can order it on Amazon. Everything is on Amazon.


----------



## blazeaway

Bulls_96 said:


> Rooster sauce isn't there! You can order it on Amazon. Everything is on Amazon.


Is there amazon in UAE ?


----------



## Elphaba

blazeaway said:


> Is there amazon in UAE ?


Seriously??

No there isn't, but it is possible to find an acceptable substitute for most items. You cannot expect to find everything from your home country when you travel abroad.

There are quite a number of oriental supermarkets which will sell something very similar and the major ones will have some too. Chilli garlic sauce is readily available in the UAE.


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

I do miss the Huy Fung Rooster Sauce. No substitutes accepted. It's like using Hunt's instead of Heinz, Pepsi instead of Coke, ALL instead of Tide.

Great on eggs and added to just about anything.

Ranch salad dressing for some reason is difficult to find, and when I do find it some off brand that I never heard. Ranch dressing is the number one selling salad dressing in the US. I make a fresh ranch dressing at home and use it as a dipping sauce. Anyone seen Hidden Valley Ranch salad dressings in the UAE? I digress.


----------

